# Toby Writing For Fantasy Faction



## Toby Frost (Aug 31, 2018)

The good people over at Fantasy Faction have offered to let me contribute some articles to their site! Over the coming year I'll be submitting a few reviews and some longer articles about science fiction, writing, games and similar things. I'll let you know how it goes, but I'm looking forward to doing more non-fiction work over the coming months. It should be interesting!

Fantasy-Faction


----------



## Toby Frost (Sep 10, 2018)

And here's the first one: Black Man (a.k.a. Thirteen in the US) by Richard Morgan!

Black Man (a.k.a. Thirteen) by Richard Morgan «  Fantasy-Faction


----------



## Toby Frost (Oct 18, 2018)

Me being a big old nerd and talking about tabletop wargames:

Of Lead and Plastic: Tabletop Wargaming In 2018 «  Fantasy-Faction


----------



## Toby Frost (Oct 31, 2018)

Here's a review of a favourite book of mine. Today seems like the right day to post it.

The Island of Doctor Moreau by H. G. Wells «  Fantasy-Faction


----------



## Phyrebrat (Nov 6, 2018)

Congratulations Toby. How did I only just see this thread?? I know what I’ll be reading today as I zip through Tottenham on the 123 bus. 

Mostly looking forward to the warhammer article even tho I’ve never played tabletop RPG’s. Also Doc Moreau. Also...( oh shut up Christopher  )

pH


----------



## Toby Frost (Nov 7, 2018)

Thanks - I hope they made the journey more enjoyable!


----------



## Toby Frost (Nov 13, 2018)

Here's an article on editing your own writing, something I've been thinking about a lot recently.

Editing Your Writing «  Fantasy-Faction


----------



## Toby Frost (Dec 6, 2018)

Dragonlance! More precisely, _Dragons of Autumn Twilight:_

Dragons of Autumn Twilight by Margaret Weis and Tracy Hickman «  Fantasy-Faction


----------



## thaddeus6th (Dec 6, 2018)

I've had other things by Weis and Hickman in mind since I finished the Death Gate Cycle. Made the same mistake on Hickman, incidentally.


----------



## Toby Frost (Jan 29, 2019)

Here's another article for Fantasy Faction. This month, I'm talking about world-building in SFF. When on Arrakis, do as the Fremen do (even if it involves spitting on the table).

Worldbuilding: More Than Just Maps «  Fantasy-Faction


----------



## Phyrebrat (Jan 29, 2019)

Slow down Toby for gods sake. My reading is as glacial as my writing. 

Pic reminds me of the broken sewer pipe in Hackney marshes on the way to work...

pH


----------



## Toby Frost (Jan 29, 2019)

"The broken sewer pipe must not flow!"


----------



## Toby Frost (Feb 18, 2019)

Here's this month's article. I thought I'd do a bit about comedy in SFF. I find comedy a really interesting subject, and I feel as if I've just scraped the surface here, but still, here it is:

Taking Comedy Seriously «  Fantasy-Faction


----------



## Toby Frost (May 24, 2019)

This time, I'm looking at a favourite film of mine and asking whether Alien still holds up after 40 years. I enjoy writing for Fantasy Faction, but this is a favourite, and I'm really pleased with it.

40 Years of The Perfect Organism: Does Alien Hold Up? «  Fantasy-Faction


----------



## Vaz (May 24, 2019)

_Alien _is my favourite! Great article, Toby. I really enjoyed it.

V


----------



## Toby Frost (Jul 2, 2019)

Here's a review of Mark Lawrence's time travel novel, One Word Kill:






						One Word Kill by Mark Lawrence «  Fantasy-Faction
					






					fantasy-faction.com


----------

